# Zoom - Recyclage vieux MacBook 2007



## Invité (26 Avril 2020)

Depuis quelques temps j'ai recyclé mon vieux MB blanc 13 (2.2 GHz, 4Go de Ram), late 2007 (EMC2200) avec Linux Mint 18.3.
A priori il restera à jour pas mal de temps (Long Time support).
Micro direct, et vidéo un peu galère.
Pas suffisant pour initier une classe virtuelle et la tenir sur eu.bbcollab (ma femme est prof)

Là, confinement long, j'ai des demandes pour utiliser Zoom.
Pas question d'utiliser ce truc sur Mac, ni sur des iPhones, mais sur ce vieux truc pourquoi pas…

Ben ça fonctionne nickel.

Juste pour info


----------



## RubenF (26 Avril 2020)

Ces macs là sont de bons PC a remettre en état avec une version de Linux adaptée, un SSD. a la rigueur et on en parle plus ça repart pour 8 ans


----------



## Tellic (5 Avril 2021)

Merci pour ce retour intéressant. Je dispose d'un MacBook Noir de mi-2007. Il tourne encore sous Snow Leopard. Je vais d'abord passer à Lion puis tenter le patch vers El Capitan.

Si c'est trop chaotique, ce sera Lubuntu que j'ai déjà installé sur un NetBook l'année dernière.

C'est incroyable ces machines que l'ont annonce périmées revivent encore plusieurs années avec Linux.


----------



## RubenF (7 Avril 2021)

Tellic a dit:


> Merci pour ce retour intéressant. Je dispose d'un MacBook Noir de mi-2007. Il tourne encore sous Snow Leopard. Je vais d'abord passer à Lion puis tenter le patch vers El Capitan.
> 
> Si c'est trop chaotique, ce sera Lubuntu que j'ai déjà installé sur un NetBook l'année dernière.
> 
> C'est incroyable ces machines que l'ont annonce périmées revivent encore plusieurs années avec Linux.


Hello, pour te faire une idée, j'ai acheté ces derniers jours 3 MacBook Blanc de 2010 considérés comme HS. ils me sont revenus environ pour 150€ l'Unité. 

A ce jour, il y en à deux que je vais donner à mes alternants, et l'autre que j'utilise en ce moment même pour virtualiser un petit Windows Server, avec différents services sans aucuns soucis. Une fois qu'on met un SSD et un peu de RAM dans ces machines, on peut quand même faire pas mal de choses. 

Et ca m'arrange bien la vie quand je sais que sur mon M1 c'est très compliqué de virtualiser du Windows.


----------



## Tellic (9 Avril 2021)

Je vois ça. Je viens de faire ma rénovation matérielle. Remplacement de la batterie (elle est plus légère), nettoyage avec dépoussiérage, changement de la pâte thermique (quel bazar pour le faire, les connecteurs des capteurs sont impossible à enlever !), remplacement de l'inverter.

Résultat, la machine est redevenue réactive et le ventirad fait moins de bruit !

J'ai quand-même découvert des choses moins sympas à l'intérieur. La machine avait déjà été démontée: rubans découpés et vis manquantes ! Heureusement qu'elles ne sont pas vitales à la tenue de la coque.

Mais le remontage a été laborieux, impossible de remettre deux vis externes, les moyeux n'étant plus en face et impossible de corriger. U Le meilleur pour la fin, une troisième vis est restée bloquée et impossible de l'enlever. Le redémontage s'annonce difficile ! Et dire que j'avais pourtant suivi le tuto d'iFixit.

Mais, la machine marche toujours !


----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2021)

Tellic a dit:


> Résultat, la machine est redevenue réactive et le ventirad fait moins de bruit !


Passée sous El Capitan ?


----------



## Lamahi (9 Avril 2021)

Bonjour, 

j’ai récupéré depuis peu un MacBook blanc 2008 1Go de RAM qui tournait sous Leopard. Après une Clean Install sous Snow Leopard. Je vais upgrader la RAM à 4Go et changer le DD par un autre (je ne peux pas m’acheter un SSD) de 500Go, bien plus rapide que celui d’origine. Je l’upgraderai peut-être à Lion (au moins), à El Capitan en passant par un patch (moins sûr), ou je le passerai sous Linux (plus probable).

Je ne sais pas s’il a sa place dans ce sujet vu que c’est un 2008 mais je voulais quand même vous partager ça


----------



## Tellic (9 Avril 2021)

> Passée sous El Capitan ?



Sous Snow Leopard 10.6.8. Heureusement qu'il y a le forum MacGeneration pour activer trim. La commande sudo trimforce enable ne marche qu'à partir de Yosemite.

Je prépare la migration vers Lion, mais quel temps pour formater le clé USB bootable...

Ensuite, je réfléchis à patcher soit vers le Capitan mais avec 2,5 Go de RAM un peu juste sinon, Lubuntu.

Dommage que Crucial ne fasse plus de la Mac Memory DDR2 (ou j'ai mal vu). J'ai essayé deux barettes de 1 Go provenant de mes anciens PC mais l'OS freeze au bout de quelques minutes et impossible de redémarrer ensuite écran noir. J'ai donc gardé les 512 Mo de RAM d'origine avec la Mac Memory d'une marque suisse de 2 Go.


----------



## Tellic (11 Avril 2021)

Bon, passé à Lion 10.7.5 hier soir  !

Par contre, le patch pour passer à El Capitan peine pas mal.

Pour MacOS Extractor, impossible de copier sur une clé USB, erreur impossible à corriger.

Pour MacPostFactor, la copie se fait bien, mais le clé est invisible au démarrage. Je vais donc sur Disk Options (option réinstallation, sauvegarde, diagnostics disques...) et j'ai paramétrer ou faire une nouvelle installation de Lion.

Lorsque je fait formater la clé avec PostFactor, on me demande si je mets EFI 32 pour les anciens MAC allant jusqu'à 2.1 (mi-2007 pour le miens, c'est donc bien la bonne option) ou EFI 64 pour les versions ultérieures.

J'essaye de voir le problème, mais c'est curieux comme problème.


----------

